# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Wow...buying copper in WA

## David.Elliott

Here in WA you now need a license to deal in copper. Ie: we want to buy some from a recycler to use in our art and glass projects.  
It's a 6 page application that requires 3 sets of passport photos, 2 x formal IDs, company details, criminal history checks, and more. All for a couple of kilos of copper every few years...LOL

----------


## Marc

Probably to do with the wide spread theft of copper cables, from almost anywhere it is possible.

----------


## Bart1080

....so what to problem, you dont want them to find out about your criminal history!!! :Biggrin:  
The last time I cashed in some copper, had to supply ID but never to that level and given you a purchasing it, cant understand why all the ID is required.  Obviously someone in their high paid job had to justify their existence, had a brain fart and thought "heres a good idea to stop copper theft, lets make those wanting to BUY it....not cash it in, show 6 pages of ID".....go figure

----------


## doovalacky

Don't know who you are dealing with but sounds like they are having you on. Even to sell scrap all I need is *a* drivers license and proof have an electrical company.

----------


## METRIX

Really ! sounds like bureaucrats gone mad, but it's actually because there is to many scumbags in WA stealing copper / Bronze from statues, plaques houses etc
I have heard of this happening in UK / USA where they will strip all the wiring out of empty houses but not here.   https://www.police.wa.gov.au/About-U...er-Legislation 
I can understand the rules for selling it, but not for lawfully purchasing it, that's taking it too far, guess they just throw everyone into the same "scumbag" category  
I can sell any scrap metal in NSW only have to provide drivers license as ID and they no longer pay cash, it has to be bank transfer (NSW police requirements).
This was introduced a few years ago, I was told by the buyers it was for TAX tracking purposes if you are selling a lot you have to claim it as additional income. 
I can buy Copper, Bronze, Brass in hundreds of different sizes / thicknesses here from my supplier "Edcon Steel" they never ask for any ID or other details,

----------


## Marc

It's one thing to buy from a retailer like Edcon or Austral, another to buy from a "recycler". It is the dealer that needs to prove to the police that his stock is legit and that he sold it to legit buyers. 
If the metal is bought off a thief, it will have to be sold on the black market. 
THe 6 pages though seems a bit excessive. A gun license is not that long.  :Smilie: 
Then again David is talking about "dealing in copper". If the license is to deal, then it allows you to buy and to sell. Seems a bit different than buying flat bar from Edcon.

----------


## Bros

> It's one thing to buy from a retailer like Edcon or Austral, another to buy from a "recycler". It is the dealer that needs to prove to the police that his stock is legit and that he sold it to legit buyers.

  I've bought a fair bit of brass and bronze for recyclers as it is the only place you can get short lengths of round. I've never had any trouble they just weight it and you pay and away you go. 
I've had different service from a couple of suppliers, one had all the rounds in a small area and they served me another said to me it is just over there go and see if you can find what you need.

----------


## METRIX

> It's one thing to buy from a retailer like Edcon or Austral, another to buy from a "recycler". It is the dealer that needs to prove to the police that his stock is legit and that he sold it to legit buyers. 
> If the metal is bought off a thief, it will have to be sold on the black market. 
> THe 6 pages though seems a bit excessive. A gun license is not that long. 
> Then again David is talking about "dealing in copper". If the license is to deal, then it allows you to buy and to sell. Seems a bit different than buying flat bar from Edcon.

  David said "we want to buy some from a recycler to use in our art and glass projects"   I wouldn't call that dealing, I would call that purchasing, just as I would purchase from Edcon.
I can understand if he want's to be a metal dealer ie: Buy and sell  as a business, but not purchasing scrap from a recycler, that's nobody's business what or how much he want's to purchase.

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey All,
Thanks for the interest... we're both still a little incredulous that to BUY a few kilos from a recycler needs this.  It's not like I'm going to buy at 8 and sell back at 6 is it?
We have to run an advert in the newspaper stating we are applying and have to submit our paperwork with 28 days of the ad...
Found a site in the UK selling pre-tinned, pricing looks OK ish, we'll see what the freight is like. 
Had the fire electricians here at work yesterday. Last year they and the power electricians wired an entire Sikh temple complex up and then overnight the whole lot was stripped out...

----------

